# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > گفتگو: استفاده از موبایل یا GSM مودم برای برقراری تماس روی کامپیوتر !

## alireza_ap

سلام

مدتی پیش من کمی روی برنامه هایی که برای ارسال/دریافت SMS از طریق اتصال گوشی به کامپیوتر یا یک GSM مودم کار میکردند ، آشنا شدم ، اما در حال حاضر می خواهم از همین امکانات جهت برقراری تماس استفادهد کنم.

برای مثال برنامه ای بنویسم ( با C#‎ ) که بتواند شماره گیری کند و صدای شخص از طریق کارت صدا ( میکروفون و اسپیکر ) برای برقراری تماس ایجاد شود

و همچنین بلعکس ، اگر کسی با من تماس گرفت ، به آن پاسخ دهم.

کمی سرچ کردم اما چیز خاصی دستگیرم نشد.

از اساتید ، دوستان و  عزیزانی که در این زمینه کار کرده اند یا تجربه یا پیشنهادی دارند خواهش می کنم هم بنده رو یاری کنند ، هم اینکه این پست مرجعی بشه برای افراد مشابه من در آینده  :لبخند: 

پیشاپیش از همه متشکرم

----------


## narsic

با سلام
آخه الان چه کمکی میخواید ؟؟؟

----------


## noorsoft

دوست عزیز گرفتن شماره از طریق مودم با استفاده از دستورات at امکان داره (ATD) ولی اگه قصد دارین مودم به کامپیوتر وصل بشه و صدا از طریق کارت صورتی پخش بشه با مودمهای معمولی اینکار صورت نمی گیرد
برای اینکار مودمهای خاصی وجود داره که باید از آنها استفاده کنید

----------


## alireza_ap

از اینکه پاسخ دادید ممنون

جناب نورسافت ، می شه لطفا بیشتر من رو راهنمایی کنید و بفرمائید اگر از مودم گوشی موبایل استفاده کنم ، باید چطوری صدا رو روی کارت صوتی انتقال بدم و بلعکس صوت ورودی از میکروفون را به مودم گوشی ؟

اگر با این مودم ها انجام نمیشه ، با چه مودم هایی می شه ؟ تاتونگ ؟ با تاتونگ آشنا هستم که خروجی تلفن رو میزی داره اما نمی دونم برای کامپیوتر روی کارت صوتی ورودی و خروجی داره یا نه !

مجددا تشکر از شما عزیزان

----------


## alireza_ap

جناب نورسافت ، من منتظر جواب شما هستم !

----------


## alireza_ap

جناب نارسیس ، شما هم پیشنهادی برای حل این مشکل ندارید ؟

----------


## d68715

سلام من هم گرفتار اين مئله شدم كامپوننت هاي كاد تله براي مودم هاي معمولي خوب كار ميكنه ولي مودم جي اس ام يا موبايل جواب نميده يعني نميشه شماره گرفت يا شماره اي رو جواب داد دوستان راهنمايي كنند
من گوشي سوني اريكسون رو نصب كردم به صورت مودمه ولي ديال نداره ميشه اس ام اس فرستاد ولي نميشه زنگ زد

----------


## d68715

سلام من با اينا كمي تنوستم به تماس گرفتن نزديك بشم ولي گوشي من كه سوني هست كرير carrier   ارور ميده !

AT Commands Modem Terminated
Revision R1A
T28 AT Command®
Page 261
Online Reference
P The P modifier is ignored
but is included only for
compatibility purposes.
Dial examples: ATD0705862975
<response> See below for possible
responses.
ATD=ME7 Dial the number stored in
index 7 of the mobile
phone.
<response>
ATD=SIM5 Dial the number stored in
index 5 of the SIM card.
<response>
ATD046193000; Voice dial, immediately
returns OK.
ATDL Redial the last number
dialled.
Responses: CONNECT <speed> Data or fax connection
established at the rate
given in <speed>.
NO CARRIER Unable to establish a
connection or the
connection attempt was
aborted by the user.
ERROR An unexpected error
occurred while trying to
establish the connection.
NO DIALTONE The mobile phone is being
used for a voice call or is not
within coverage of the
network.
BUSY The phone number called is
engaged, only valid for data
and fax connections.

----------


## d68715

اگه فروم مدير نداره ما بريم اصلا بازديد نداريد شما ...
من مشكلم حل شد 
واقعا كه

----------


## d68715

الان به تاریخ این فرم نگاه کنید بهمن ماه من اردیبهشت تایپک زدم ببندید هنوز که بهمن ماه نبستید عجب فرومی شده 
کجایی اصلا این سایت صاحاب دراه !!!!!!!!!!

----------

